# NYC Electrical Codes



## wpl44457 (Mar 2, 2012)

Is there a NYC Electrical Code requiring all Elevator Hoist Motors to be 
CSA-US approved and labeled? Where can I find this Code ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I just checked my amendments and didn't see that mentioned in article 620. Take a look at 620.1 in the 08 NEC, which is what we work off of right now. It mentions the CSA in there, and where to look for more info on it. Hope that helps.


----------



## wpl44457 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Thank you.*



GDK 13 said:


> I just checked my amendments and didn't see that mentioned in article 620. Take a look at 620.1 in the 08 NEC, which is what we work off of right now. It mentions the CSA in there, and where to look for more info on it. Hope that helps.


I am having elevator hoist motors failing Electrical inspections in NYC for non compliance with a CSA-US nameplate.


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

wpl44457 said:


> I am having elevator hoist motors failing Electrical inspections in NYC for non compliance with a CSA-US nameplate.


I don't do that kind of work, so I'm not familiar with it. Are they telling you what they want done in order to pass it? Just change the nameplate?


----------

